# شركة جيناباكس اليابانية تنزل سيارة تعمل بالماء الى السوق- لتر ماء لكل 100 كيلومتر



## مبتدىءلينوكس (9 مارس 2009)

تمكنت شركة جينباكس اليابانية من اختراع سيارة جديدة تسير بالماء بدلا من الوقود،


ان بعض الا عضاء لايستطيع ان يفهم معنى التكنولوجيا ومعنى انتاج الوقود ومنها تحرير الطاقة 

فهنا هذ المخترع اليابانى يستخدم الكهرباء المنتجة من وحدة توليد الكهرباء بالسيارة لتشغيل محرك السيارة والسير بها واستخدام جزء من هذه الكهرباء لتحليل الماء الى غازيه الهيدروجين والاكسجين 
اللذان يتم اعادة ادخالهم الى وحدة توليد الكهرباء مرة اخرىلتوليد الكهرباء 

اذا هنا فائض كبير جدا من الكهرباء حتى تستطيع السيارة السير وتحصل على براءة الاختراع ويتم عرضها على شركات انتاج السيارات اليابانية 

هذه تكنولوجيا وللاسف البعض اغلق عقله عن فهمها واراد من الاخرين ان يغلقوا عقولهم مثله 

هذ هو الفرق بين التقدم والتاخر

هذ هو الفرق من عالم يقبل الافكار الجديدة ويدعمها بالابحاث ويساعد كل من يطلب معلومه عنها وبين جاهل يريد ان يمنع انتشار العلم الى الاخرين فيفتضح لهم جهله


في محاولة لحل المشاكل الناجمة عن الارتفاع المضطرد لأسعار النفط. 
وتعتمد السيارة على تقنية تعد الأولى من نوعها، إذ تحول الماء إلى طاقة كهربائية تستخدم في تسيير السيارة. 
وكل ما تحتاجه السيارة لتر واحد فقط من الماء، أي نوع من الماء، سواء كان من النهر أو البحر أو المطر أو حتى الشاي الياباني، لكي تسير لنحو الساعة بسرعة 80 كيلومترا في الساعة. 
وفور صب الماء في الخزان الواقع في مؤخرة السيارة، يستخلص مولد السيارة الهيدروجين من الماء ويحرر الإلكترونات مولدا طاقة كهربائية. 
ويقول كيوشي هيراساوا المدير التنفيذي لشركة جينباكس إنه يأمل في الترويج لسيارته قبيل افتتاح قمة مجموعة الثماني في هوكايدو باليابان. 
وتأمل الشركة في التعاون مع شركات تصنيع السيارات اليابانية لاستخدام هذه التقنية الجديدة في مصانعها في المستقبل القريب. 
الخبر على عهدة البي بي سي 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/vide...00/7453174.stm
*Car runs on Wate*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-pxM-nwxqM
*H2O to HHO water power car in Japan*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65RkcDZxPuQ

http://www.youtube.com/user/hhoinjection
بعض الصور للسيارة وجهاز التحليل

1==











2==











3==














4==












5==










6==













7==










=
بعض الاضافات من موقع الشركة 


تشرح الاسلوب الجديد للحصول على تلك الطاة الكهربية من وقود الماء 

معذرة 
لانها باللغة الانكليزية
*



*




WES generates power from water, producing electricity and heat.
 

This safe device can be installed almost anywhere.
It can even be installed indoors and underground.
 


The system uses no fossil fuel or non-fossil energy in the process of producing electricity and heat from water. Because WES is an independent power source that requires no other outside energy sources, it can be installed in a wide range of locations and does not require establishment of infrastructure.
 

1. WES can be installed in transportations including electric vehicles and ships.
2. WES can be quickly installed in existing buildings and houses.
3. WES can quickly supply power to disaster sites.
 






(1)Water energy system (2)WES-equipped electric car 
*



*



======
*



*








Fossil fuels, such as gases, are used to extract hydrogen.
Reformers, which emit CO2, are required to extract the hydrogen.
These systems depend on imported resources (fossil fuels).
 






WES uses no fossil fuels and thus emits no CO2.
This safe device can be installed almost anywhere
(including indoors and underground).
Energy can be supplied with a stable cost structure that is not influenced by high oil prices.


======



Five Major Benefits
 


*1. Environmental measure*



Because no greenhouse gases (such as carbon dioxide and methane) are emitted in the power generation process, introduction of WES contributes to prevention of global warming.
 *2. Safety*



Water, the source of energy for WES, is safe and non-volatile and is therefore easy to transport and store.
This safe device can be installed almost anywhere.
 *3. Emergency response*



WES can also be used for power generation in emergency situations, including disasters. It is a power generation system for Japan, which has little fossil fuel resources. WES improves safety and protects lives in Japan from the standpoint of supply of energy.
 *4. Makes Japan resource-rich*



This system requires no imported resources to generate power.
Compared with other natural resources, water is relatively evenly distributed throughout the world in overwhelmingly large amounts. Thus, the system has no impact on nature.
 *5. Cost*



WES is very economical because it does not require a reformer to extract hydrogen or a high-pressure tank to store it.

===





Power Generation Features of WES
 

WES can continuously and stably generate power because degradation of the electrodes is minimal in the process of extracting electricity from water.
 


Cell stack structure
 

WES generates high voltage using serially connected layers of single cells.
 







===








======










Rechargeable without fossil fuels
 

No impact from the high prices of gasoline and diesel oil.
 


Continuous recharge is possible with the system mounted in the car
 

No infrastructure must be established for recharging.
The system can be used as a mobile power generator in the case of a disaster.
 =====

*Water energy system (WES)*
- The WES generates direct current.






====

HOME > New Fuel Cell System 'Generates Electricity with O...
*New Fuel Cell System 'Generates Electricity with Only Water, Air'*

Jun 13, 2008 19:30
Kouji Kariatsumari, Nikkei Electronics 
Printer-Friendly
digg This!
E-Mail Article
del.icio.us




Prototyped vehicle



120W fuel cell system



Internal portion of the 120W fuel cell stack



300W generation system mounted in a luggage room (left)



Genepax Co Ltd explained the technologies used in its new fuel cell system "Water Energy System (WES)," which uses water as a fuel and does not emit CO2. 
The system can generate power just by supplying water and air to the fuel and air electrodes, respectively, the company said at the press conference, which took place June 12, 2008, at the Osaka Assembly Hall. 
The basic power generation mechanism of the new system is similar to that of a normal fuel cell, which uses hydrogen as a fuel. According to Genepax, the main feature of the new system is that it uses the company's membrane electrode assembly (MEA), which contains a material capable of breaking down water into hydrogen and oxygen through a chemical reaction. 
Though the company did not reveal the details, it "succeeded in adopting a well-known process to produce hydrogen from water to the MEA," said Hirasawa Kiyoshi, the company's president. This process is allegedly similar to the mechanism that produces hydrogen by a reaction of metal hydride and water. But compared with the existing method, the new process is expected to produce hydrogen from water for longer time, the company said. 
With the new process, the cell needs only water and air, eliminating the need for a hydrogen reformer and high-pressure hydrogen tank. Moreover, the MEA requires no special catalysts, and the required amount of rare metals such as platinum is almost the same as that of existing systems, Genepax said. 
Unlike the direct methanol fuel cell (DMFC), which uses methanol as a fuel, the new system does not emit CO2. In addition, it is expected to have a longer life because catalyst degradation (poisoning) caused by CO does not occur on the fuel electrode side. As it has only been slightly more than a year since the company completed the prototype, it plans to collect more data on the product life. 
At the conference, Genepax unveiled a fuel cell stack with a rated output of 120W and a fuel cell system with a rated output of 300W. In the demonstration, the 120W fuel cell stack was first supplied with water by using a dry-cell battery operated pump. After power was generated, it was operated as a passive system with the pump turned off. 
This time, the voltage of the fuel cell stack was 25-30V. Because the stack is composed of 40 cells connected in series, it is expected that the output per cell is 3W or higher, the voltage is about 0.5-0.7V, and the current is about 6-7A. The power density is likely to be not less than 30mW/cm2 because the reaction area of the cell is 10 x 10 cm. 
Meanwhile, the 300W fuel cell system is an active system, which supplies water and air with a pump. In the demonstration, Genepax powered the TV and the lighting equipment with a lead-acid battery charged by using the system. In addition, the 300W system was mounted in the luggage room of a compact electric vehicle "Reva" manufactured by Takeoka Mini Car Products Co Ltd, and the vehicle was actually driven by the system. 
Genepax initially planned to develop a 500W system, but failed to procure the materials for MEA in time and ended up in making a 300W system. 
For the future, the company intends to provide 1kw-class generation systems for use in electric vehicles and houses. Instead of driving electric vehicles with this system alone, the company expects to use it as a generator to charge the secondary battery used in electric vehicles. 
Although the production cost is currently about ¥2,000,000 (US$18,522), it can be reduced to ¥500,000 or lower if Genepax succeeds in mass production. The company believes that its fuel cell system can compete with residential solar cell systems if the cost can be reduced to this level. 

==





==
انتظر تحميل كل الصور


==صور عمل خلايا توليد الكهرباء الحديثة واللتى تعتمد على دمج ذرات الهيدروجين مع الاكسجين مكونه الماء مرة اخرى






==

==







==







==







==

==







==







==








==






==






==




=








واتمنى ان يكون الشرح وافي 


مزيد من المعلومات عن تلك الخلايا الحيثة لانتاج الكهرباء

الرابط هنا لباقي الاخبار

http://techon.nikkeibp.co.jp/english...080613/153276/
 



 

http://techon.nikkeibp.co.jp/english...080613/153276/




http://techon.nikkeibp.co.jp/english...080613/153276


هذه الاخترعات لاتتعارض من نظرية الطاقة كما يدهعى بعض الامتخلفين علميا فهذ ليس محل التطبيق والا كانت المفاعلات النووية اللتى تستخدم الطاقة الكهربية ستقوم باستهلاكها ولاتبقي منها فائض 

هنا تكنولوجيا تسمى تحرير الطاقة كما هو فى المفاعلات النووية 

وشكرا لكم


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (9 مارس 2009)

*New Fuel Cell System 'Generates Electricity with Only Water, Air'*

http://techon.nikkeibp.co.jp/english...080613/153276


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (9 مارس 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/e...re/4357598.stm

Water runs 150-miles-a-gallon car 





The Microcab could be tested in theme parks

*A water-powered car that runs at the equivalent of 150-miles-per-gallon has been created by a university lecturer.*  The car, named Microcab, is powered by a hydrogen cell and has been unveiled as an environmentally-friendly solution to inner-city motoring. 
John Jostins, from Coventry University, has worked on the ultra-light, taxi-style vehicle for eight years. 
Holding four people and with a top speed of 30mph, he hopes it could solve the cost and harmful emissions of oil


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (9 مارس 2009)

http://search.bbc.co.uk/search?q=%D...rabic&tab=arabic&recipe=arabic&order=sortboth

*سيارة يابانية جديدة تسير بالماء*


















تمكنت شركة جينباكس اليابانية من اختراع سيارة جديدة تسير بالماء بدلا من الوقود، في محاولة لحل المشاكل الناجمة عن الارتفاع المضطرد لأسعار النفط. 
وتعتمد السيارة على تقنية تعد الأولى من نوعها، إذ تحول الماء إلى طاقة كهربائية تستخدم في تسيير السيارة. 
وكل ما تحتاجه السيارة لتر واحد فقط من الماء، أي نوع من الماء، سواء كان من النهر أو البحر أو المطر أو حتى الشاي الياباني، لكي تسير لنحو الساعة بسرعة 80 كيلومترا في الساعة. 
وفور صب الماء في الخزان الواقع في مؤخرة السيارة، يستخلص مولد السيارة الهيدروجين من الماء ويحرر الإلكترونات مولدا طاقة كهربائية. 
ويقول كيوشي هيراساوا المدير التنفيذي لشركة جينباكس إنه يأمل في الترويج لسيارته قبيل افتتاح قمة مجموعة الثماني في هوكايدو باليابان. 
وتأمل الشركة في التعاون مع شركات تصنيع السيارات اليابانية لاستخدام هذه التقنية الجديدة في مصانعها في المستقبل القريب.


----------



## بوبرام (10 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله بكم .
مشروع رائع
نتمنى ان تعرض تقنيات التصنيع بالتفاصيل لامكانية التطبيق والتجربة المحلية
بتوفيق الله اخواني


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 يوليو 2009)

http://www.microcab.co.uk/




*Eight new low carbon vehicle projects* to benefit from a share of £25m of Government funding. See the Press Release, or click here to see the Birmingham pictures.











​ *Related News Articles*

Coventry Telegraph : Electric Car Revolution comes to Coventry

Birmingham Post : Birmingham and Coventry manufacturers in £25m electric car project​


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 يوليو 2009)

http://www.microcab.co.uk/history.html


history 1998



The earliest physical model (1/4 scale) on show at the Oxo Tower, South Bank, London. It was intended to be a pedal/electric hybrid.
1999




Interlaken, Switzerland for the European Velomobile Symposium - the first full size working prototype. Battery electric with pedal assist.
2000







Outside the Tate Britain, London. Modified vehicle from 1999 version.
2001



The first prototype was reworked with a new, lighter, moulded carbon sub-frame, and a single motor geared up and driven through a differential shaft.
2002



Hydrogen fuel cell electric version based on the design of the battery electric version, by now called the H3. Won DTI Smart Award.​ 2003
H3 exhibited at Grove Fuel Cell Symposium.



2004
At the Guildhall, London to celebrate 50 years of the Smokeless Zone.
Microcab was shown at the United Nations 2nd World Urban Forum, Barcelona.
Nominated for the Lord Stafford Awards.
2005
Lord Sainsbury visited Microcab at Coventry University - see the photos. 
2005



Michael Palin at the wheel of Microcab at the Environmentally Friendly Vehicles Conference.



2005




First outing of the H4, all new design with fuel cell electric drive. Shown alongside the fuel cell London bus at Grove 2005.


2006
H4 exhibited at 40 years of Innovation, Warwick University.

H4 displayed at the Coventry University Design Institute open day.

Microcab recieved runners up in Lloyds TSB EAST Green Investment Awards.

Microcab took part in the Eco Event at Victoria Square, Birmingham.







2007



June saw the Revolve Eco Car Rally in Trafalgar Square and Microcab was presented to HRH Prince Charles at Hampton Court Palace, London. See the photos.

Microcab exhibited at the Grove Fuel Cell Symposium.

2008
The UK's first hydrogen fuelling station was opened on 17 April 2008 at the University of Birmingham.




The fleet of five Microcabs was successfully delivered to the University of Birmingham and they made their first group appearance in July.
Read more >>

Microcab exhibited at the UK National Low Carbon Vehicle Event, held at Millbrook Proving Ground in October.
Read more >>

Dr Bruno G Pollet of The University of Birmingham Fuel Cells group receiving the Oxygen Award in the category for "Technology and Innovation: Sustainable Transport" on behalf of the Fuel Cells group and Microcab. In a strong category, competing against Volvo, Primagaz, Hondo and Scania, the Microcab achieved second place.




For more information, go to  The Fuel Cells Group or Les Respirations or have a look at the video.


2009
Microcabs battled on at the University of Birmingham through coldest winter in many years.
Microcab was on show at the Hydrogen & Fuel Cells Transport Conference, City Hall, London, 18 March 2009.


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 يوليو 2009)

http://www.greencarsite.co.uk/econews/microcab.htm
*Microcab hydrogen powered cars*

24 Dec 2008 ​ 

 



​ ​ Five hydrogen powered cars have been unveiled at the University of Birmingham, making it the only university in the UK to run a fleet of vehicles powered in this way. 

The cars are powered by a hydrogen fuel cell

, they are pollution free, virtually silent in operation, can travel up to 100 miles on a full tank of hydrogen and at speeds up to 50 miles per hour. The vehicles, designed and built by Microcab Ltd, are being used in a study by the University’s School of Chemical Engineering to find out more about the viability of hydrogen in transport applications. They will be compared with the campus fleet of petrol, diesel and pure electric vehicles so that researchers can learn about their efficiency, performance and how they can be adapted in order to make hydrogen an attractive and cost effective option as a future fuel.

Professor Kevin Kendall, lead investigator for the project and head of the University’s Fuel Cells Group, says, ‘The cars will now start to carry out tasks on the campus, including postal deliveries, recycling of materials and duties around the estate. This will enable us to test the car components for reliability, get the cars road-legal and confirm their efficiency and cost effectiveness.’

Dr Waldemar Bujalski from the Fuel Cells Group, says, ‘We have the beginnings of a hydrogen infrastructure, as the University currently has a refuelling station on its campus, and there are more Midlands fuelling stations coming into operation over the coming months, so soon we expect to be able to drive between these sites in vehicles powered by hydrogen.’

John Jostins, Managing Director of Microcab, says, ‘This is a very special moment for the Microcab project - our first delivery of a fleet of vehicles. This kind of zero emissions car has been a personal vision of mine for many years and the sight of five hydrogen fuel

 cell Microcabs running round the campus in convoy is truly wonderful for me.’

The research is part of the hydrogen energy project which has received funding from Regional Development Agency Advantage West Midlands to develop the use of hydrogen energy as a green fuel in collaboration with the University of Warwick. The project is part of the Science City Initiative.​


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 يوليو 2009)

*Intelligent cars and boats*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5L70lZkoSqM


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 يوليو 2009)

*Intelligent cars and boats*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5L70lZkoSqM


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 يوليو 2009)

*New Engine Helps Reduce Dependence on Foreign Oilhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VZwElmZaE8&feature=related*


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 يوليو 2009)

http://www.hydrogencarsnow.com/blog2/index.php/hydrogen-cars/fuel-cell-microcab-presented-in-london/


*Fuel Cell Microcab Presented in London*

Posted on October 22nd, 2007 by admin 


The hydrogen fuel cell powered Microcab was recently presented at the 10th Grove Fuel Cell Symposium in London. But, besides just being a prototype for demonstration purposes, Microcab has much loftier ambitions.
The British government has already laid down the cash for five fuel cell Microcabs that will carry passengers next year around the Birmingham area. The Microcab is especially suited for hydrogen fuel cells since the vehicle will refuel in one central location and typically travels under 100 miles a day and at low speeds as it is usually in the middle of traffic congestion.
The fuel cell Microcab was developed by John Jostins at the University of Coventry who is also up for the Lord Stafford Award for Entrepreneurial Spirit. The Microcab is propelled by an Intelligent Design fuel cell and has room to carry three passengers and one wheelchair.
Filed under: Hydrogen Cars


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 يوليو 2009)

*Mitsubishi i-MIEV low Carbon vehicle display*

 








​































by Ben Budding 
To take full advantage of Flickr, you should use a JavaScript-enabled browser and
install the latest version of the Macromedia Flash Player. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rev0lvin/3613552627/in/photostream/


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 يوليو 2009)

*Allied_ZEV_taxi+Southern_electric*

 








​































To take full advantage of Flickr, you should use a JavaScript-enabled browser and
install the latest version of the Macromedia Flash Player. 

*
*


----------



## عماد حسن محمد (2 نوفمبر 2009)

يارب الموضوع يكون حقيقى


----------



## اسامةاحمد2010 (2 يوليو 2010)

الحمد لله الذى جعل من الماء كل شى حى


----------



## اسامةاحمد2010 (2 يوليو 2010)

قرات عن هذا الموضوع انة يعمل منذ4 سنوات اى سنة 2006


----------



## اسامةاحمد2010 (2 يوليو 2010)

الملف موجود شرح بالصوت والصورة باسم h2o لمن يريد الاطلاع وكمان استخدمات كثيرة اخرى


----------



## اسامةاحمد2010 (2 يوليو 2010)

اكتب h2o فى جوجل سيظهر على طول الروابط للتحميل


----------



## اسامةاحمد2010 (2 يوليو 2010)

يعتمد نظرية الوقو على التحليل الكهربى باستخدام 12 فولت مستمر


----------



## اسامةاحمد2010 (2 يوليو 2010)

لمن يريد التجربة يجب الحرص لانة يوجد ضغط نتيجة التحليل الكهربى فيجب التعامل بحرص


----------



## اسامةاحمد2010 (2 يوليو 2010)

انا عن نفسى جربت هذة التجربة منذ عدة اشهر وانها ممتعة


----------



## اسامةاحمد2010 (2 يوليو 2010)

يلا كل الشباب اسرعوا بخوضكم التجربة وان شاء الله سوف تستفيدون منها


----------



## eyt (2 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور على الخبر وانشاء الله نسوي قريب منها


----------



## ehsansabah (4 أغسطس 2010)

يجب التفريق بين السيارات التي تعمل بالهيدروجين وهي وصلت الى مراحل جيدة من حيث تجربتها واذا اثبتت هذه التجربه نجاحها وانا اعتقد انها مسالة وقت حتى تصبح هذه السيارات في متناول الناس ولكن هذه السياره تحتاج الى محطات تعبئه بالهيدروجين بالاضافه الى ان هناك تخوف من الكثيرين من مسالة الهيدروجين ومن مسالة اعتبار هذه السياره كقنبله هيدروجين موقوته ولكن حسب ماوضحت بعض الشركات كشركه bmw ان احتياطات الامان ستكون عاليه جدا لتطمين الناسبالاضافه الى ذلك يجب انشاء محطات تعبئه بالهيدروجين منتشرة في اماكن عديده لغرض التزود بالهيدروجينوهي مسالة وقت كما ذكرت. 
اما مساله السيارات التي تعمل على الماء اي تحويل جزيئه الماء h2oالى hhoاي هيدروجين واوكسجين من خلال التيار الكهربائي من بطارية السيارة العاديه فهناك شوط طويل والتجارب ليست مؤكدة الا من خلال شركة جيناباكس اليابانية ولكن نامل ان تكون النتائج قريبه لكون شركات كثيرة تعمل في هذا المجال ولكن السؤال اين العرب من كل هذا ?
لكن السؤال هل سنبقى ننتظر الى ان ينجز الاخرين هذا العمل ومن ثم نشتري السيارة على الجاهز كما تعودنا ام سيكون لنا قول اخر .اشك في ذلك خصوصا ان الكثير منا لايزال يناقش هل ان قانون حفظ الطاقه لايمكن قهره وانه منزل من السماء ولم يضعه بشر.


----------



## for my islam (4 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور اخى على هذا الجهد فى ايصال ما هو جديد لاعضاء منتدانا الغالى و جعل الله جهدك فى الخير دائما و نفع بى و بك اميييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## Hisham.Elgazzar (19 يناير 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع 
اتمنى اننا نقدر نطبق ولو جزء منه قريبا


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (26 مارس 2015)

افكار واعده بل خير ان شاء الله


----------



## الجبل الأقرع (14 يونيو 2015)

انشالله نشوفها بأسواقنا العربية ...........


----------

